# Cherbourg - where to head for first night?



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

We are departing Poole at 12.30pm and arriving Cherbourg early evening. We don't mind driving about an hour or so or stop near Cherbourg but would like some advice as to a nice place to stop for the first night. 

Has anyone stayed on the front at Carteret or is there anywhere we should visit and stop by Cherbourg?
chris


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Chris, there is a 4 place aire on the, Route de Port Carteret.

bob


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Cherbourg*

Hi bud, we stayed in Cherbourg marina carpark last year, there is a tap there too, or while I was waiting for the ferry to come home after this years Le mans 24hr I drove to the eastern side of cherbourg and found loads of places where you could stop overnight http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=49.651071,-1.556926&spn=0.017921,0.027122&t=h&z=15


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've stopped at the village of St Mere-Eglise [just off the N13/E03 & D15] 
We've parked up on the village square by the church . . this is the village featured in the film 'The Longest Day' where the American paratroopers landed & one was snagged on the church spire . . they still have a dummy paratrooper hanging there as a remembrance, also an interesting museum featuring the war & fighting that went on in & around the village


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

We have stayed in Pontorson at the following campsite

http://www.camping-haliotis-mont-sa...rsion-camping-haliotis-mont-saint-michel.html

We stayed there twice last year - on way down and on way back home

Also we stayed in the town of Falaise, not far from Caen. There is an excellent municipal campsite there. We stayed there in June of this year.

Both locations are about 100 or slightly more and you can reach them easily in 2.5 to 3 hours

Have a good trip


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

We always stay at Le Cormoran at Ravenoville Plage worth more than just a stop over, good cycling walking and bird watching just off the beach reception open until 8 oclock, 25 miles from cherbourg stayed twice this year.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We have always stayed at the brother in law's place near Gavray (abolut 1.5 hours down from Cherbourg), but not sure if he would be too happy for loads of MH's parking in his yard! But seriously, St Mere Eglise (as Vic says) is a nice quiet place; the main road by-passes the village. 8)


----------



## gkp107 (Jul 9, 2007)

We stopped about 3 weeks ago at Querqueville about 4 miles west of Cherbourg on the D 901. signposted off the road see:-

http://www.campingfrance.com/fiche....lle&region=04&dep=50&Ville=7642&lg=fr&ch=geo#

for details

10 euros a night good facilities, was very quiet when we stopped only 3 vans on about 100 pitchesd. about 20 mins from the ferry port
Good Camping 
geoff


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks everyone
St Mere-Eglise seems to be well recommended. We think we might be a bit late to book in a campsite so probably it will be an aire or stopover. 
We want to get away from Cherbourg straight away as heard the stories of the noise there from immigrants who are camped there trying to cross channel. Are they still there or have they been moved on?

The aire at Carteret nay be full by the time we get there so better not head for there if only 4 spaces.
Thanks Chris


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

wE ARE off TOMORROW NOW SO are THERE ANY SPECIFIC DIRECTIONS TO GET TO THE PARKING SPOT AT St Mere-Eglise . Also, is it an aire or just a regular park up for motorhomers. Can't wait to go now.


Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Chris

Can't remember where the parking place is - long time since we were there.

This image of St Mere Eglise might jog someone's memory for you though. _(Hope it's not too wide or I shall be told off!!)_

Cheers - have a great time.


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Get off the N13 signed Ste Mere back over the N13 drive down the main street to cross roads in centre of village straight on for 50 metres turn left by church large park aire is at the back of the park very easy to find.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Park at the church car park, plenty of room.

http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v...rgwq7bs_church parking_park here___&encType=1

Bob


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice one Bob.   

Haven't used Microsoft Virtual Earth. Is it better than Google Earth?

Cheers


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Chris, if you have satnav this is the spot N49.4088 W1.3163.
We stayed there last year, 
Colin


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Dave, the pushpin is slightly out as it should be in the aire next too the church, but one will see this when arriving there.

Bob


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Dave, the pushpin is slightly out as it should be in the aire next too the church, but one will see this when arriving there.
> 
> Bob


What's your opinion of Google versus Microsoft Bob?

I use Google Earth at the moment, and have just had my computer scrubbed so I don't want to install MS Virtual Earth if it's no better.

Cheers

_Sorry to bag your post Chris, but you will be complaining all the way from from St Mere Eglise so are we bovvered??    _


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

dave, i prefere MS maps because i get better definition and the "birds eye view" is great for zooming right into a certain place, but this mode only works on certain places mainly big cities or very interesting tourist place.

Try it on somewhere like Barcelona and then Birds eye the veiw its brilliant.

Bob


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

whistlinggypsy said:


> dave, i prefere MS maps because i get better definition and the "birds eye view" is great for zooming right into a certain place, but this mode only works on certain places mainly big cities or very interesting tourist place.
> 
> Try it on somewhere like Barcelona and then Birds eye the veiw its brilliant.
> 
> Bob


Thanks Bob. I'll give it a try. 

I'm still amazed at the detail we are allowed to see on Google Earth . . . so how much more can they see at NASA??? :?

Frightening!! 8O


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Brilliant everyone. Knew I could rely on a quick reply.
Bon voyage. See you in 5 and a half weeks.  

chris


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Dave, my sons company have Google earth Pro it costs big bucks but you can zoom into a room of a building with it and its very invasive, i think more than NASA and the Millitary use it. How much more they can see and do i dread to think.

Bob


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

if you are looking for a camp site this one  is 45 minutes from the port we stopped there on the way back a few years ago
chapter


----------

